# Ppi art liquid cooling pump options



## Oscarbengin (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, new to forum but am interested in liquid cooling my 1200.2, 600.2, and both 404.2’s art amps in my Yukon. I have the fittings, tubing, and tcu unit. Looking for a recommendation of radiator and pump options. Thanks!


----------

